# How to build a Mosquito



## fastmongrel (Feb 7, 2010)

The Airfix 1/24 scale Mosquito. Computer movie of the assembly at the bottom of the page I think I know what I want for my birthday

De Havilland Mosquito NFII/FBVI (A25001) Model Kit and Accessories by Airfix


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 9, 2010)

A nice CG.
Thanks for sharing, fastmongrel!


----------



## Propellorhead (May 5, 2010)

Some guys in Christchurch New Zealand built an entire Mosquito fuselage from scratch about a decade ago and commented how difficult it was because of all the compound curves. I never found out how the project finished, but in theory with a couple of engines, props and undercarriage anybody with time and money could create the ultimate homebuild.


----------



## mhuxt (May 5, 2010)

That sounds like Glyn Powell. The first fuselage went to the Windsor Mosquito Group for their static restoration, and Powell has now produced both a fuselage and a wing for Jerry Yagen's restoratoin to flying status.


----------

